
Ask HN: Why does this app cost $92M to build and $93M/year to maintain? - hackerews
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2016/09/02/google-and-amazon-vie-for-big-inroad-into-wall-street-data-trove/?
======
B1FF_PSUVM
Curating and adding to the collection, updates for evolving platforms,
operating expenses, customer support?

Haven't looked at museum budgets, but it may be similar.

